# FREE, Nine Stone of Inner Tubes



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

After the lighter seven stone ball was removed from outside. I've now got a further nine stone, which were to have been used, lying unused.


----------



## snorri (19 Sep 2018)

My translator has just gone up in smoke.


----------



## dodgy (19 Sep 2018)

Try again.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> After the lighter seven stone ball was removed from outside. I've now got a further nine stone, which were to have been used, lying unused.


?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> ?


Too big to get through the door meant I'd to leave it outside. 

Check "Inner tube museum" on here.


----------



## MartinQ (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Too big to get through the door meant I'd to leave it outside.
> 
> Check "Inner tube museum" on here.






Help ...

I can't escape this infinite recursion ....


----------



## roadrash (19 Sep 2018)

This..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mickles-inner-tube-museum.198922/


----------



## Sharky (19 Sep 2018)

Free -not a bad price.
Would cost a lost more with inflation.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

I must admit, I got all pumped when I saw this going for free.


----------

